
Ask HN: What's the point of the Apply HN posts? - tiuPapa
From time to time, I see some posts with the Apply HN tag with a sales pitch of a startup. What&#x27;s the point of those tags? Is it somehow related to applying to YCombinator?
======
gvb
They are Y-Combinator companies looking to hire.

From the FAQ (link at the bottom of the page):

Can I post a job ad?

[...]

The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time.

